# Stall issues Passat 2012 2.5L



## Cobrakid01 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello Forum,,,

I have a 2012 Passat 2.5L that stalls from time to time. The first time I took it in to be looked at by a VW mechanic he says it could be the fuel pump but, wasn't quite sure. I never had him replace the pump due him not really knowing the problem. But, 2 months after I had it in the shop the issue came up again. It stalled at a stop light. The care started right up again but, when I applied the gas it went into some kind of limp mode. I was using Costco gas but since then I been using Chevron Gas. It has been working fine. Ever since I got my 90k service from the dealer this issue has been happening. Also, this place has bad Yelp remarks. Could this be the pump going out or some loose wires, or a bad connection. Please advise.:wave:


----------



## afawal2014 (Jul 13, 2016)

Cobrakid01 said:


> Hello Forum,,,
> 
> I have a 2012 Passat 2.5L that stalls from time to time. The first time I took it in to be looked at by a VW mechanic he says it could be the fuel pump but, wasn't quite sure. I never had him replace the pump due him not really knowing the problem. But, 2 months after I had it in the shop the issue came up again. It stalled at a stop light. The care started right up again but, when I applied the gas it went into some kind of limp mode. I was using Costco gas but since then I been using Chevron Gas. It has been working fine. Ever since I got my 90k service from the dealer this issue has been happening. Also, this place has bad Yelp remarks. Could this be the pump going out or some loose wires, or a bad connection. Please advise.:wave:


Do you have any engine codes come up?

My 2.5L 2011 Jetta did that to me once as well about a month ago. Standing at a light and suddenly stalled. Never happened again. No codes, nothing. But mine did not go into limp mode.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Please scan for codes and report back.


----------



## kevinmfconrey (Feb 18, 2016)

My 2011 Jetta SE 2.5l had had the same problem, the best part is it doesn't throw a code, randomly sputter and stall out but start right back up and the problem is gone until it happens again. I noticed it was after filling up or driving 20 plus miles in warm weather. I've replaced the purge valve, checked for vacuum leaks, replaced the PCV valve. I even ran engine data and made sure it wasn't anything electrical. It started as my MAP sensor going bad around 80,000 miles or so, then the hard shifting and sputtering/ stalling came along, I have 131,XXX now. Please help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

@kevinmfconrey When your MAP was replaced was the intake manifold thoroughly cleaned of oil and comtaminants? Even functioning PCV valves dump oil into the manifold and after time it slowly pools up and fouls the MAP. If this standing oil was not removed, it may be dirtying the new sensor.


----------



## kevinmfconrey (Feb 18, 2016)

ciphertext said:


> @kevinmfconrey When your MAP was replaced was the intake manifold thoroughly cleaned of oil and comtaminants? Even functioning PCV valves dump oil into the manifold and after time it slowly pools up and fouls the MAP. If this standing oil was not removed, it may be dirtying the new sensor.


I already fixed the MAP issue by cleaning the pendulum. It's going into VW Thursday morning, they are going to check the timing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

kevinmfconrey said:


> I already fixed the MAP issue by cleaning the pendulum. It's going into VW Thursday morning, they are going to check the timing.


Historically, timing has not been an issue with the 2.5 unless you have a 2005.5-2006 model year. 

Have you checked the sensors responsible for timing control? 
Crankshaft position sensor. 
Camshaft position sensor. 
Camshaft solenoid adjuster. 

These usually throw codes, but it wouldn't be the first time a VW chose not to.


----------



## kevinmfconrey (Feb 18, 2016)

ciphertext said:


> Historically, timing has not been an issue with the 2.5 unless you have a 2005.5-2006 model year.
> 
> Have you checked the sensors responsible for timing control?
> Crankshaft position sensor.
> ...


My scan tool says everything is operating. There is slight retardation with my timing, but it says intermittent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

kevinmfconrey said:


> My scan tool says everything is operating. There is slight retardation with my timing, but it says intermittent.


Roger that. Report back after the techs diagnose the problem. I'm curious to know what's causing the problem.


----------



## kevinmfconrey (Feb 18, 2016)

ciphertext said:


> Roger that. Report back after the techs diagnose the problem. I'm curious to know what's causing the problem.


So I just got the news from the VW Dealer. There's an apparent software update that fixes the problems, they said 90% certainty. I'll update after my trip later today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

kevinmfconrey said:


> So I just got the news from the VW Dealer. There's an apparent software update that fixes the problems, they said 90% certainty. I'll update after my trip later today.


There is a software update that clears phantom MAP check engine lights, but as far as I know,it didn't fix running issues. Be sure to report back!


----------



## kevinmfconrey (Feb 18, 2016)

ciphertext said:


> There is a software update that clears phantom MAP check engine lights, but as far as I know,it didn't fix running issues. Be sure to report back!


After a 65 mile trip I have to say the problem hasn't occurred. It's even a lot more smooth when accelerating into a merge. At idle my rpm is slightly higher and not rough. No sputtering when I'm coming to a stop, the needle rests and doesn't boggle anymore. If anything goes wrong I'll repost. My car is comfortable to drive again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

kevinmfconrey said:


> After a 65 mile trip I have to say the problem hasn't occurred. It's even a lot more smooth when accelerating into a merge. At idle my rpm is slightly higher and not rough. No sputtering when I'm coming to a stop, the needle rests and doesn't boggle anymore. If anything goes wrong I'll repost. My car is comfortable to drive again.


That's awesome to hear! I'm sure it's such a relief. :beer:


----------



## kevinmfconrey (Feb 18, 2016)

Still no problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

kevinmfconrey said:


> got the news from the VW Dealer. There's an apparent software update that fixes the problems, they said 90% certainty. I'll update after my trip later today


Hello. Do you have TSB# of the software update?


----------



## Jamesmk5 (Aug 21, 2015)

Software update should help but I have also seen this problem caused by a crank sensor. No codes will be present but the sensor will cause a stall at times. Keep that in mind if it happens again


----------



## Substitute Buddy (Oct 28, 2019)

Sorry for bringing a 2 year old thread back to life, but my wife's 2012 Passat is doing the same thing and I was wondering if the software update was the fix. She has a 2.5 SE.

This is the only forum that I could find that addressed this particular problem for this year/model.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Software update fixed the issue for one member. VW had released a software update for P0106 back in 2014. I wonder if they addressed the stalling issue as well. There a lot of Mk6 2.5L owners suffering the issue. The solution kevinmfconrey got is a typical VW style, increasing the idle rev to solve the intermittent stalling.


----------



## Substitute Buddy (Oct 28, 2019)

Ronny Bensys said:


> Software update fixed the issue for one member. VW had released a software update for P0106 back in 2014. I wonder if they addressed the stalling issue as well. There a lot of Mk6 2.5L owners suffering the issue. The solution kevinmfconrey got is a typical VW style, increasing the idle rev to solve the intermittent stalling.


But what if there is no code? Also, does the dealer charge for this update? The car has over 120k on it, so it's definitely out of warranty.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Substitute Buddy said:


> But what if there is no code? Also, does the dealer charge for this update? The car has over 120k on it, so it's definitely out of warranty.


Issues typically not setting a fault code are relays, ground problems, fuel pumps without a control module like the 2.5l fuel pump, vacuum leaks. Issues related to intake manifold pressure, MAP sensor and throttle valve normally throw a fault code and illuminate CEL in long term.
Not sure about the dealer charging for software updates. Normally I would expect that given that I am out of warranty.


----------



## alexsmith0007 (Nov 4, 2019)

*Welcome*

Thank you so much for sharing such superb information's with us. Your website is very cool. we are impressed by the details that you have on your site.we Bookmarked this website. keep it up and again thanks


----------



## Randyvw19 (Dec 10, 2019)

I have same issue on my 2014 Passat sel, stalling and I took the car to the dealer and took them a more than a month before I get my car back but they can’t find any problem no code or anything, they said they trying to duplicate the problem but didn’t happen then they told me that I can pick the car already after 3 day stalled on me again! Need help or advice what to do? Thank you


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Randyvw19 said:


> no code or anything


Check grounds and fuel pump. No codes doesn't mean no symptoms. Do you notice stalling when the tank is almost empty?


----------

